
Will Microsoft Skype  disrupt tech hiring? - guruprakashsiva
https://medium.com/@_Guruprakash/will-microsoft-skype-disrupt-tech-hiring-1edc8f0b2f0c
======
andrewstuart
I think live coding is an ineffective way to determine peoples capabilities.

I need to program in quiet, without an audience, _without_ time pressure.
Whilst development projects have an overall time factor, no programmer should
be programming to a minute or even hour scale deadline. It's not an effective
measure and therefore should not be used at all because it tells you nothing
realistic.

~~~
CM30
Yeah, same here. And it's not just about programming too. Doing something
'live' with an audience requires a very different mindset than doing it at
your own pace. I even struggle to play a video game as well as normal when it
feels there's a crowd watching.

That said, I do worry that we'll see a rise in clueless managers and HR
departments that don't understand this (and think it's some magical way to
determine someone's level of skill). That could lead to even more situations
where being extraverted is seemingly more valued than actually being good at
the job.

